# Comp Rules and cheaters?



## tidalwaverus (Jun 12, 2002)

h


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

Cheaters? Yes there are some. Steroid users still have to work just as hard only they get faster results. 

Drug testing? I dont know about what association you belong to, but most ass. only test for dieretics. The sport is an entertainment show now, and no one wants to see the smaller guys they want to see the freakish bulging roiders. Its all about the audience, and i think it is too bad. If they had began testing in the first place it wouldnt have gotten to be like this. Same as fitness, it is turning into who uses the most to get to the top. I predict in a few years that no one who doesnt use will be able to be in top 10. Fitness will become extinct because no one wants to see man faced women.

Liposuction? i dont know anything about. Breat implants? well i knw alot about those. As a flat cheasted competitor we struggle with this everytime we hit the stage. In the pro ranks there are only a small handful (no pun intended) that dont have them. If fitness is your life and you (as a pro rank competitor tells me) can find 3 reasons other than vanity to get them, then go ahead. I can't find those reasons so i stay president of the itty bitty titty comitty. Breast implants do tend to even out a large shouldered woman and so some fitness competitors benefit from them.

Shaving? All i know is you have to get the hair off one way or another! For me as a female fitness competitor, i shave the legs the day before my first coat of tan, wax arms and bikini line, and shave the rest of the body. Make sure you let your waxed skin dry out at least one day before applying your tan. Yes you should shave or wax because you will look alot more vascular and cut. I know it souunds weird but as a female i have very light and minimal amounts of hair on my arms, but once i waxed them they looked alot better. It really doesnt hurt that bad if you let a pro do it.

Hope i have helped some.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

great reply J'bo!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 12, 2002)

Cheaters and Roids are everywhere in BB, Natural to Pro, sorry, just the truth!

Drug tests are mainly threats, a real urine test for roids costs about $250...so how many do you think a promoter will administer?  They ocassionally have to "bust" someone to "keep the threat alive!'

IMO...at the Olypmpia...only those that piss the Weider's off,  get positive tests!

As for polygraph...which I have taken....I have never seen a DQ..although the polygrapher told me quite a few lied...it's all about the Benjamins ($$$)...at $40 dollars a test....and 80-150 competitors...it's no wonder nobody gets disqualified!

Tanning shaving and more..."Go with the territory!"


DP


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 12, 2002)

Even though my show was not a BB show and is with a "natural" federation, I would wager that about 5 out of 15 of the competitors (male) were either on sauce or had done it recently in the past.  It gets pretty easy to tell when you can see things up close and personal backstage.  Roid guts are a terrible thing to see up close.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 12, 2002)

Quick story, my partner Tan Girl competed against a woman, who was a man, but had "papers" to prove the he/she was a woman...so they had to let IT compete!

He/she could have won the MW men's that day!  Cost TG a place!


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

Sad but true!
And it will never change as long as they keep on taking more!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Quick story, my partner Tan Girl competed against a woman, who was a man, but had "papers" to prove the he/she was a woman...so the had to let IT compete!
> 
> He/she could have won the MW men's that day!  Cost TG a place!
> ...



I believe that would had been a good time to walk out!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 12, 2002)

Her husband was mad as hell...he went over to the judges and complained!

She worked for years to achieve the physique, and months of dieting...it's one of times you just scream FUCK...and go on!


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

I was thinking of doing BB before i got into fitness.
This is why i don't think i could handle it.
When fitness becomes like that, i am outta here.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

Well i hear unscented pam is the thing to use.
Gives you a nice glow without reflecting the lights too much. Everyone here uses it.
The fitness chicks use body butter.
We all slap it on eachother, it is soft and smells like mangos.
Ummm!
My little pervs should have a hay day with this comment.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i hear unscented pam is the thing to use.
> Gives you a nice glow without reflecting the lights too much. Everyone here uses it.
> The fitness chicks use body butter.
> ...



Well, we could, but I'm learning so I won't!!! 
Unscented Pam Huh??? W8 should love that!!! Oh I said I wouldn't do that, didn't I?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> Well, we could, but I'm learning so I won't!!!
> Unscented Pam Huh??? W8 should love that!!! Oh I said I wouldn't do that, didn't I?



Actually, I prefer the flavoured Pam


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Actually, I prefer the flavoured Pam




I happen to have a filled out application  and applicator's license right here! 




Pam works well on Protan (once dry), but with Dream Tan, it is not needed!


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

Glad you guys liked the body butter comment.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Glad you guys liked the body butter comment.



Well seeing that I'm dense, I need you to demonstrate sometime!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 12, 2002)

Hard to do unless you cum over here!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hard to do unless you cum over here!



Baby, you don't have to ask twice!!!!!!!


----------

